# AI Tech - Menands, NY



## chargergirl68 (Jan 28, 2013)

This is the second time I have been to this location two times now, and in order to see all of it.. I am thinking at least 1 more maybe 2 is needed. Sadly after I read some of the history on this, I am not sure I want to go back. 

AI Tech was closed and put off limits to humans in 1994 due to hazardous material pollution, Al-Tech Steel still remains standing as EPA officials want the ground material to dissipate and become neutral before the complex is demolished. This should occur in 2015.

(www.epa.gov/Region2/waste/fsrealco.htm)

It should be noted that an industrial accident occured here in August 2002 taking the life of an employee. This site is notorious for safety issues. According to The Business Review the plant was shuttered Nov 27. Ninety employees were laid off. Altx Inc. a subsidiary of Tubacex SA owns the property and the equipment and has no plans to sell either. They plan to reopen the plant if the steel demand increases.
(Monday December 2, 2002)

In a separate article by The Business Review, GATX CORP of Chicago (former owners of Al-Tech Steel) will pay $8.9 million to clean up this site and another in western New York.
(Friday December 6, 2002)

Aerial View of Location (Bing Maps) http://denkersfotografie.com/AT12.jpg Just so you can see how expansive it actually is. 

Here are a few of what I had taken yesterday.


----------



## night crawler (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice work, do I note a hint of HDR


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 28, 2013)

There cant be much left intact to reopen,great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## chargergirl68 (Jan 28, 2013)

There was not much left.. but I did not go to the biggest building yet.. and the two almost house like buildings. I was alone and I did not want to enter there, where someone could easily be hiding.


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 28, 2013)

Love all the peeling paint and natural decay in there


----------



## Wendy Lou (Jan 28, 2013)

Cool building, I love your photos!


----------



## chargergirl68 (Jan 29, 2013)

Wendy Lou said:


> Cool building, I love your photos!



Thank you so much Wendy!


----------



## chargergirl68 (Jan 29, 2013)

Silent Hill said:


> Love all the peeling paint and natural decay in there



Thank you!!


----------



## nelly (Jan 29, 2013)

Very nice, love the peely paint 




chargergirl68 said:


> This is the second time I have been to this location two times now



So you've been there 4 times then?


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 29, 2013)

Interesting place... what did they make?


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 29, 2013)

*This place looks ACE!! *


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 29, 2013)

I like the look of this place!


----------



## chargergirl68 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you Nelly! 

I have been there 2x.. probably 2 more to go at this point. 



nelly said:


> Very nice, love the peely paint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chargergirl68 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you, its a real unique place.. been around since WWII


Ramsgatonian said:


> I like the look of this place!


----------



## chargergirl68 (Jan 29, 2013)

Its another great place that will be missed when its gone. 



perjury saint said:


> *This place looks ACE!! *


----------



## chargergirl68 (Jan 29, 2013)

I will have to do some more searching on what exactly they made.. I read somewhere that they made steel plating.. but I am sure it is more then that. There is not a lot of info out there



TeeJF said:


> Interesting place... what did they make?


----------

